# Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal



## Marc 24 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
da nun so langsam das Tackle für die nächste Saison vorbereitet wird, ist nun die Frage nach der richtigen Hauptschnur. Meine alte hat nun zwei Jahre gedient und ich will keinen Schnurbruch aufgrund alter Schnur riskieren. Außerdem will ich gerne von der 0,30mm auf 0,28mm umsteigen, da ich die 0,30mm etwas "klobig" finde. 
Nun zur Frage: Von der Shimano Technium allgemein habe ich nur Gutes gehört und gelesen. Wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe, ist die Shimano Technium Tribal eine überarbeitete bzw. neuere Schnur. Gibt es da große Unterschiede und wenn ja, welche Schnur würdet ihr eher empfehlen. 
Ich bitte um Antwort.

Gruß Marc


----------



## carphunter386 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

ich würde dir von der Technium abraten und zwar von beiden...
sicher man liest viel gutes über die Schnüre und ich würd auch ned behaupten das es schlechte Schnüre sind,aber meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet...
wenn du sie mal in der Hand hattest merkste recht schnell das sie sich anfühlt wie Draht!
ist super steif..sicher recht hohe Abriebsfestigkeit ( seh ich ein ),aber weiß ned ob die sich so gut auf den Grund legt usw.
Habe sie auch eine Saison gefischt in schwarz und bin jetzt wieder auf weiße Schnüre ( klar ) umgestiegen.Kann sein das ich es mir einbilde,aber auf die dunklen Schnüre hab ich weniger gefangen als auf die klaren!

Zu was kann ich dir raten?!

-GTM Stroft
-Excalibur
-B.Richi Carp Line

bei denen machst du bei allen nix verkehrt...
mehr hab ich leider noch nicht gefischt und kann dir sonst was sagen...
im moment fische ich die Excalibur...
klasse Schnur mit super Eigenschaften!


----------



## Marc 24 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

Danke für die Antwort Carphunter 386,
Ich persönlich werde aber dennoch auf eine schwarze Schnur zurückgreifen, da unsere Gewässer alle sehr schlammig und trübe sind. Eine klare Schnur ist daher sicherlich in relativ klaren Gewässern von Vorteil. 
Vielleicht können ja noch mehrere etwas zu den Schnüren  sagen.


----------



## carphunter386 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

kein problem jeder kann muss und sol ja eigene Erfahrungen sammeln..
an schwarzen Schnüren fischt ein Freund von mir die Climax..
die ist echt geschmeidig und ne echte Alternative zu der Technium!
kannst du dir ja mal anschauen wenn du willst!


----------



## musti71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

ich selbst fische auch mit der shimano technium..ich glaub (bin mir aber net sicher:q) das der einzige unterschied zwischen den beiden schnüren die farbe ist, unter tribal versteht man ja bei shimano das es sich um ein tarnfarbenes produkt handelt:vik: ihr dürft mich gerne korrigieren falls ich falsch lieg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

Ich fische die "normale" Technium in 0,30mm seit einigen Jahren und bin mit der Schnur sehr zufrieden. Ich muss carphunter386 in einem Punkt recht geben, die Schnur ist doch seht steif. Wobei das, neben der sehr guten Abriebfestigkeit, für mich ein Grund war warum ich die Schnur seiner Zeit gekauft habe. Außerdem hat sie eine gute Knotenfestigkeit und Tragkraft.
Die Steifigkeit der Schnur hat aber auch einen Nachteil, sie neigt zum "Kräuseln".


----------



## beast_carp (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

Ich fische di korda adrena line 0,35mm eine super wurfschnur super abriebfest die farbe ist an manchen stellen abgeschwächt dadurch kaum sichtbar #6
mfg 
best carp


----------



## Max1994 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

Ich habe auch die Shimano Technium, brauche jetzt aber ne neue und wollte mir die Korda Subline in braun holen.. Sie ist nicht so drahtig und Korda soll einen speziellen Stoff, der das sinken der Schnur erleichtert eingearbeitet haben. Hat jemand zu dieser Schnur nochmehr Erfahrungen?


----------



## Angelknom (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Technium oder Shimano Technium Tribal*

Ich fische die Spiderware mono in 35mm. Muss sagen diese schnur ist sehr gut . Vor allem die tragkraft ist enorm.. habe noch nie ein abriss gehabt, obwohl ich meistens um gegenstände wie zum beispiel seerosen fische.

Nun ja ein freund von mir hat die technium. Ich suchte auch letztes Jahr eine neue schnur, und er hat sie mir nur noch empfohlen. Bei ihm war sie bisher 1 Jahr im einsatz und er war sehr dami zufrieden

mfg dani


----------

